# Hopkinton Interviews



## Guest (Dec 20, 2005)

I took the Hopkinton test on Dec 3rd and passed... Still haven't heard from them about an interview. Has anyone else heard back or have any info? Thanks


----------



## laxball33 (Mar 23, 2004)

give it time, the hiring process of police departments follow the hurry up and wait principle


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

It's unbelieveable how long the process takes. A BOP, WMS, KQ, and a III take all of 5 minutes to do. Go in for an interview. A couple hours on the phone checking previous employers, a couple hours on the road doing some character interviews and DONE. then in for a board interview, then Chief's interview. It should only be about 2 or 3 weeks. But not in Mass, more like 6-12 months.


----------



## RedWaterMan (Dec 19, 2005)

I suppose the process could go quicker, but like anyone who has worked a job there are plenty of things you have to get around to but everything else always seems to pile up. Just a fellow man waiting on Hopkinton (and tons of other places) trying to ease the pain.

Good luck to you, I hope we hear soon, insanity is approaching.


----------



## jnamc (Apr 13, 2005)

anyone heard yet on the interviews?


----------



## fuzzycuffs (Jul 3, 2005)

My friend's interview was this past evening. They are conducting them this week, and through Monday.


----------



## RedWaterMan (Dec 19, 2005)

The interviews conclude on Monday and everyone should hear in one way or another by late next week about moving on to the next interview.


----------

